# Ribcage area pain after squatting



## stronger4ever (Feb 16, 2011)

I was squatting earlier and I felt something in my right side under my chest. Now it hurts when I rotate or when I breath. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like a pulled muscle.  Ive been dealing with a similar issue.  I broke a rib a few months back and I dont think I took a long enough recovery time off so im pretty sure it didnt heal completely or healed incorrectly..  Its a constant nagging pain like a bruise.. Its been months now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 16, 2011)

That sucks I would go to a doctor if it didn't start feeling better soon.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 16, 2011)

That sucks. I'm gonna see a doctor tomorrow to make sure its not a fractured rib or something like that.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 16, 2011)

It's probably not that I'd think it would be hard to break a rib squatting. Probably a pulled muscle or something.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2011)

ive cracked a rib, you would know it if it was... trust me.  you cant sleep, breathe, cough without pain, and hiccups.. fuck.  the doctor wont do anything about it either, its one of those injuries that just has to heal

you probably strained a muscle or damaged some cartilage. i hurt mine doing gm's a few weeks ago, because my lowest rib hit my quad when i was all the way down.  it still bothers me just a little, but no biggie


----------



## MMAWannabe (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounds to me like you need a chiropractor. I've not been able to work out all week and been to one twice due to my back being 'out'. FN worst pain I've ever felt. Worse than torn cartilage in my knee or ligaments in my ankle. When your back is out it doesn't always hurt near your spine. My problem started under my shoulder blade and moved to my lower back. At them moment it hurts like hell near a rib. It's usually much more local I'm just FUBAR and need to go back to see him.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Feb 18, 2011)

Most likely strained intercostal aka the muscles between your ribs that expand and contract with heavy breathing....
Intercostal Muscle Strain | Health And Nutrition Tips


----------

